# Fishing Buddies Wanted



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking for guys to go fishing with in Galveston Bay or near offshore out of GYB or Bridge Bait. I like to fish mainly during the week and avoid the crowds on the weekends if possible.

I live in the Richmond area (Pecan Grove) and see several boats in the area so anyone that wants to hook up that would be great. But you don't need to be just in this area. I would prefer someone 40 or over so we have something in common to talk about.

I have a decent 19' deep V 2005 Edgewater 185CC with all safety gear.

Sorry no smoking on the boat. I just spent $2,000 getting all new interior and would like to keep burn marks off of it.

PM me if you are interested.

Bill


----------

